# Installing tile backsplash



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello RookieDon and welcome to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

I have used this with ease and success for a kitchen back splash

http://www.homemakeoverdiva.com/easy-to-install-kitchen-backsplash-with-simplemat/

Mark


----------

